# help with DIY enclosure Eastern Water Dragon



## Lonewolf (Nov 14, 2008)

OK well i want to build a big enclosure (6FT long X 4FT high X 2FT wide) for my new EWD

The things that i would like to know are:

1: What is the best type of wood to use for the enclosure?
2: What would be the best lighting for an enclosure of this size and placing of the lighting? 
3: What would be the best heating option (cord, mat or light) and placing of the thermostat for the heating? 
4: How should i go about the water works? 
5: What would be the best substrate for my EWD (I'm using recycled wood pellets recommended by my LPS)? And if possibly anyone that has EWD could post pics of their enclosures please?
6: Whats the best way to waterproof the inside of the enclosure?
7: Does the water have to be heated?

At the moment i have him in a standard 4ft fish tank from my LPS. I have a large kitty litter tray with a hang on water fall filter and an infrared heat light. He is only 20cm at the moment.

Any help would be awesome.


----------

